# High estrogen symptoms



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi

Are there any symptoms which would indicate high estrogen levels which I could pick up on?

I had to continue d/r as levels were too high i have taken trigger shot to get rid of cyst producing estogen and am looking for signs it has worked.

TMI alert - but when i didnt know i had the cyst i had a heavy clear discharge, since the trigger this has gone, is this an indicator estrogen has gone down?

thankyou 

vanessa
x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Sounds like it might have done.
Thick clear cervical mucus is a sign of high oestrogen and many of us have experienced excessive amounts of it when in the later stages of follicle stimulation when there are many follicles producing oestrogen.

The only real way to tell though is to have a vaginal scan and/or a blood test.


----------

